# Mirabelli:"Chiediamo scusa per questa sconfitta".



## admin (21 Aprile 2018)

Mirabelli a Premium e Sky:"Bisogna chiedere scusa per questa sconfitta. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di diverso stasera ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. La stagione? Sapevamo che non potevamo fare tutto in un mercato. Quando cambi tanti giocatori, sono cose che succedono. Ci vergogniamo per questa prestazione ma niente sconforto. Dobbiamo chiedere scusa ai nostri tifosi. Oggi abbiamo chiuso il cerchio, dopo la partita di andata. In questi tre mesi abbiamo fatto una lunga rincorsa e accarezzato il sogno di entrare in Champions. Ora c'è il dramma di poter restare fuori dall'Europa. Conosciamo il percorso che stiamo facendo, non possiamo deprimersi. E' una squadra giovane e sappiamo dove intervenire per essere competitivi in modo importante l'anno prossimo. Sanzioni Uefa? Purtroppo le subiamo ma non riguardano la nostra gestione. Siamo pronti anche alle sanzioni. E abbiamo le idee chiare anche se ci saranno problemi con la Uefa. Lavoriamo per completare questa squadra. Suso via? Molte volte parlate di Suso e Donnarumma. Abbiamo giocatori che interessano ad altre squadra ma non è detto che dobbiamo venderlo. Aspettiamo di vedere cosa dirà la Uefa. Ma noi abbiamo le idee chiare su cosa fare. Dopo la sconfitta di questa sera dobbiamo fare mea culpa e seguire il lavoro di Gattuso. Non abbiamo il Messi della situazione, dobbiamo giocare di squadra. Noi abbiamo fatto un mercato di giovani e sapevamo che con i giovani i risultati potevano essere altalenanti. Per noi questa è la strada giusta: creare una base solida con giovane e giocatori forti e poi puntellare la squadra mercato dopo mercato".


----------



## alcyppa (21 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Premium e Sky:"Bisogna chiedere scusa per questa sconfitta. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di diverso stasera ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. La stagione? Sapevamo che non potevamo fare tutto in un mercato. Quando cambi tanti giocatori, sono cose che succedono. Ci vergogniamo per questa prestazione *ma niente sconforto*".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Eh certo figuriamoci...


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Premium e Sky:"Bisogna chiedere scusa per questa sconfitta. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di diverso stasera ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. La stagione? Sapevamo che non potevamo fare tutto in un mercato. Quando cambi tanti giocatori, sono cose che succedono. Ci vergogniamo per questa prestazione ma niente sconforto. Dobbiamo chiedere scusa ai nostri tifosi. Oggi abbiamo chiuso il cerchio, dopo la partita di andata. In questi tre mesi abbiamo fatto una lunga rincorsa e accarezzato il sogno di entrare in Champions. Ora c'è il dramma di poter restare fuori dall'Europa. Conosciamo il percorso che stiamo facendo, non possiamo deprimersi. E' una squadra giovane e sappiamo dove intervenire per essere competitivi in modo importante l'anno prossimo".
> 
> In aggiornamento



.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2018)

Devi andare via poche balle. Dimettiti


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Premium e Sky:"Bisogna chiedere scusa per questa sconfitta. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di diverso stasera ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. La stagione? Sapevamo che non potevamo fare tutto in un mercato. Quando cambi tanti giocatori, sono cose che succedono. Ci vergogniamo per questa prestazione ma niente sconforto. Dobbiamo chiedere scusa ai nostri tifosi. Oggi abbiamo chiuso il cerchio, dopo la partita di andata. In questi tre mesi abbiamo fatto una lunga rincorsa e accarezzato il sogno di entrare in Champions. Ora c'è il dramma di poter restare fuori dall'Europa. Conosciamo il percorso che stiamo facendo, non possiamo deprimersi. E' una squadra giovane e sappiamo dove intervenire per essere competitivi in modo importante l'anno prossimo".
> 
> In aggiornamento



Meno scuse e più fatti.


----------



## Zenos (21 Aprile 2018)

Non devi chiedere scusa per la sconfitta. Devi chiedere scusa per essere il primo responsabile del nostro fallimento.Poi ti devi presentare da Fassone 
e rassegnare le dimissioni.
Saresti sempre un incompetente,ma ti porterei un po'di rispetto.


----------



## Anguus (21 Aprile 2018)

Io voglio vedere quando si degneranno e avranno le palle di dire la parola FALLIMENTO e assumersi delle colpe. Deve sparire.


----------



## wargod (21 Aprile 2018)

"Abbiamo le idee chiare delle cose che dobbiamo fare." Sparatevi


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Premium e Sky:"Bisogna chiedere scusa per questa sconfitta. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di diverso stasera ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. La stagione? Sapevamo che non potevamo fare tutto in un mercato. Quando cambi tanti giocatori, sono cose che succedono. Ci vergogniamo per questa prestazione ma niente sconforto. Dobbiamo chiedere scusa ai nostri tifosi. Oggi abbiamo chiuso il cerchio, dopo la partita di andata. In questi tre mesi abbiamo fatto una lunga rincorsa e accarezzato il sogno di entrare in Champions. Ora c'è il dramma di poter restare fuori dall'Europa. Conosciamo il percorso che stiamo facendo, non possiamo deprimersi. E' una squadra giovane e sappiamo dove intervenire per essere competitivi in modo importante l'anno prossimo. Sanzioni Uefa? Purtroppo le subiamo ma non riguardano la nostra gestione. Siamo pronti anche alle sanzioni. E abbiamo le idee chiare anche se ci saranno problemi con la Uefa. Lavoriamo per completare questa squadra. Suso via? Molte volte parlate di Suso e Donnarumma. Abbiamo giocatori che interessano ad altre squadra ma non è detto che dobbiamo venderlo. Aspettiamo di vedere cosa dirà la Uefa. Ma noi abbiamo le idee chiare su cosa fare".



.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Premium e Sky:"Bisogna chiedere scusa per questa sconfitta. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di diverso stasera ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. La stagione? Sapevamo che non potevamo fare tutto in un mercato. Quando cambi tanti giocatori, sono cose che succedono. Ci vergogniamo per questa prestazione ma niente sconforto. Dobbiamo chiedere scusa ai nostri tifosi. Oggi abbiamo chiuso il cerchio, dopo la partita di andata. In questi tre mesi abbiamo fatto una lunga rincorsa e accarezzato il sogno di entrare in Champions. Ora c'è il dramma di poter restare fuori dall'Europa. Conosciamo il percorso che stiamo facendo, non possiamo deprimersi. E' una squadra giovane e sappiamo dove intervenire per essere competitivi in modo importante l'anno prossimo. Sanzioni Uefa? Purtroppo le subiamo ma non riguardano la nostra gestione. Siamo pronti anche alle sanzioni. E abbiamo le idee chiare anche se ci saranno problemi con la Uefa. Lavoriamo per completare questa squadra. Suso via? Molte volte parlate di Suso e Donnarumma. Abbiamo giocatori che interessano ad altre squadra ma non è detto che dobbiamo venderlo. Aspettiamo di vedere cosa dirà la Uefa. Ma noi abbiamo le idee chiare su cosa fare".



vai all'inda dai. Che qui hai già fatto abbastanza danni.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Premium e Sky:"Bisogna chiedere scusa per questa sconfitta. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di diverso stasera ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. La stagione? Sapevamo che non potevamo fare tutto in un mercato. Quando cambi tanti giocatori, sono cose che succedono. Ci vergogniamo per questa prestazione ma niente sconforto. Dobbiamo chiedere scusa ai nostri tifosi. Oggi abbiamo chiuso il cerchio, dopo la partita di andata. In questi tre mesi abbiamo fatto una lunga rincorsa e accarezzato il sogno di entrare in Champions. Ora c'è il dramma di poter restare fuori dall'Europa. Conosciamo il percorso che stiamo facendo, non possiamo deprimersi. E' una squadra giovane e sappiamo dove intervenire per essere competitivi in modo importante l'anno prossimo. Sanzioni Uefa? Purtroppo le subiamo ma non riguardano la nostra gestione. Siamo pronti anche alle sanzioni. E abbiamo le idee chiare anche se ci saranno problemi con la Uefa. Lavoriamo per completare questa squadra. Suso via? Molte volte parlate di Suso e Donnarumma. Abbiamo giocatori che interessano ad altre squadra ma non è detto che dobbiamo venderlo. Aspettiamo di vedere cosa dirà la Uefa. Ma noi abbiamo le idee chiare su cosa fare".



.


----------



## luigi61 (21 Aprile 2018)

Ma noi abbiamo le idee chiare su cosa fare".
Anche noi abbiamo le idee chiare: VATTENE HAI FATTO GIÀ ABBASTANZA DANNI


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Premium e Sky:"Bisogna chiedere scusa per questa sconfitta. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di diverso stasera ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. La stagione? Sapevamo che non potevamo fare tutto in un mercato. Quando cambi tanti giocatori, sono cose che succedono. Ci vergogniamo per questa prestazione ma niente sconforto. Dobbiamo chiedere scusa ai nostri tifosi. Oggi abbiamo chiuso il cerchio, dopo la partita di andata. In questi tre mesi abbiamo fatto una lunga rincorsa e accarezzato il sogno di entrare in Champions. Ora c'è il dramma di poter restare fuori dall'Europa. Conosciamo il percorso che stiamo facendo, non possiamo deprimersi. E' una squadra giovane e sappiamo dove intervenire per essere competitivi in modo importante l'anno prossimo. Sanzioni Uefa? Purtroppo le subiamo ma non riguardano la nostra gestione. Siamo pronti anche alle sanzioni. E abbiamo le idee chiare anche se ci saranno problemi con la Uefa. Lavoriamo per completare questa squadra. Suso via? Molte volte parlate di Suso e Donnarumma. Abbiamo giocatori che interessano ad altre squadra ma non è detto che dobbiamo venderlo. Aspettiamo di vedere cosa dirà la Uefa. Ma noi abbiamo le idee chiare su cosa fare. Dopo la sconfitta di questa sera dobbiamo fare mea culpa e seguire il lavoro di Gattuso. Non abbiamo il Messi della situazione, dobbiamo giocare di squadra. Noi abbiamo fatto un mercato di giovani e sapevamo che con i giovani i risultati potevano essere altalenanti. Per noi questa è la strada giusta: creare una base solida con giovane e giocatori forti e poi puntellare la squadra mercato dopo mercato".



A Mirabè, se per te questo significa essere sulla strada giusta... tanti auguri.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Mirabè, se per te questo significa essere sulla strada giusta... tanti auguri.



Mi ricordano gli editoriali fatti nel periodo di Montella, la squadra in crescita, siamo sulla strada giusta ecc... Abbiamo visto poi


----------



## Garrincha (22 Aprile 2018)

La base


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2018)

So che siete incazzati per la sconfitta ma cosa c'entra Mirabelli?? Dio santo un po' di contegno prima lo esaltate e ora siete pronti a portarlo alla gogna. Vediamo cosa combina in questo calciomercato e poi ne trarremo le somme. Il suo progetto è a lungo termine non si crea una grande squadra in 1 anno.. a meno che non ti chiami Psg hai i milioni infiniti e giochi in un campionato di dilettanti.


----------



## Aron (22 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sapevamo che non potevamo fare tutto in un mercato. Quando cambi tanti giocatori, sono cose che succedono.



Falso. Fassone stesso aveva detto che era stata una decisione voluta quella di cambiare tanti giocatori anziché prenderne tre/quattro.



> Sanzioni Uefa? Purtroppo le subiamo ma non riguardano la nostra gestione.



Riguardano sia la vecchia sia la nuova




> Noi abbiamo fatto un mercato di giovani e sapevamo che con i giovani i risultati potevano essere altalenanti.



Se lo sapevate perché lo avete fatto ugualmente?

Al Milan servono i *trascinatori*. Servono due campioni veri o almeno un singolo grande fuoriclasse come Ibra che alzi il livello di tutta la squadra, che faccia capire agli altri che un vincente è lì con loro a combattere per loro, e loro stessi combatteranno per lui.

Finché si andrà avanti con mezzi campioni, giocatori bolliti e giovani acerbi, al Milan non cambierà mai nulla. Nulla di nulla.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Aprile 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> So che siete incazzati per la sconfitta ma cosa c'entra Mirabelli?? Dio santo un po' di contegno prima lo esaltate e ora siete pronti a portarlo alla gogna. Vediamo cosa combina in questo calciomercato e poi ne trarremo le somme. Il suo progetto è a lungo termine non si crea una grande squadra in 1 anno.. a meno che non ti chiami Psg hai i milioni infiniti e giochi in un campionato di dilettanti.



ma per carità!!! quale altro mercato. Questo deve sparire prima di giugno. Fosse per me non gli darei nemmeno un euro da gestire.


----------



## luigi61 (22 Aprile 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> La base



Ha ragione Mirabelli!!su sta base e sufficiente cedere Donnarumma e Suso e inserire Ki Strinic Reina e l'altro suo pallino Baselli et voilà il gioco è fatto , siamo a posto


----------



## Garrincha (22 Aprile 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> So che siete incazzati per la sconfitta ma cosa c'entra Mirabelli?? Dio santo un po' di contegno prima lo esaltate e ora siete pronti a portarlo alla gogna. Vediamo cosa combina in questo calciomercato e poi ne trarremo le somme. Il suo progetto è a lungo termine non si crea una grande squadra in 1 anno.. a meno che non ti chiami Psg hai i milioni infiniti e giochi in un campionato di dilettanti.



È un cafone burino inadeguato fin dal primo giorno, non certo per il risultato di una singola partita


----------



## 1972 (22 Aprile 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> So che siete incazzati per la sconfitta ma cosa c'entra Mirabelli?? Dio santo un po' di contegno prima lo esaltate e ora siete pronti a portarlo alla gogna. Vediamo cosa combina in questo calciomercato e poi ne trarremo le somme. Il suo progetto è a lungo termine non si crea una grande squadra in 1 anno.. a meno che non ti chiami Psg hai i milioni infiniti e giochi in un campionato di dilettanti.



ecco cosa c entra:
biglia giocatore rotto ( gamba sx muscolarmente ormai andata) da 10 partite per anno . lo sanno tutti ma il nostro ds dorme. non posso scrivere quanto riferitomi da un giocatore della Lazio successivamente alla cessione de sto cadavere.....
calhanoglu fermo 6 mesi e i turchi raramente sanno giocare al calcio
silva non lo conoscono neanche in portogallo 
rodriguez preso da una squadra in lotta per non retrocedere
lessie e' forte ma e' stupido
te basta?


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma per carità!!! quale altro mercato. Questo deve sparire prima di giugno. Fosse per me non gli darei nemmeno un euro da gestire.



Però se si vince la Coppa Italia grande Mirabelli  dai abbiamo ancora la zona League e la coppa Italia sinceramente chi se ne frega se oggi è andata male la squadra ha un normale calo come l'hanno avuto le altre speriamo di ripartire bene prima della coppa.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Aprile 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Però se si vince la Coppa Italia grande Mirabelli  dai abbiamo ancora la zona League e la coppa Italia sinceramente chi se ne frega se oggi è andata male la squadra ha un normale calo come l'hanno avuto le altre speriamo di ripartire bene prima della coppa.



Assolutamente, non sarà la coppa italia a farmi cambiare idea eventualmente. Mirabelli lo voglio fuori da settembre/ottobre.
Non è una cosa che dico da poco. 
Detto questo non è certo la partita di oggi che mi spinge nell'avere poca fiducia in questa società.


----------



## luigi61 (22 Aprile 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Però se si vince la Coppa Italia grande Mirabelli  dai abbiamo ancora la zona League e la coppa Italia sinceramente chi se ne frega se oggi è andata male la squadra ha un normale calo come l'hanno avuto le altre speriamo di ripartire bene prima della coppa.



Mi auguro che sia come dici. ....stasera gli ultimi 15 Min ho spento....mi sembrava di vedere l'Inter di fine campionato scorso. ..e mi pare che non sia finita bene


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Premium e Sky:"Bisogna chiedere scusa per questa sconfitta. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di diverso stasera ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. La stagione? Sapevamo che non potevamo fare tutto in un mercato. Quando cambi tanti giocatori, sono cose che succedono. Ci vergogniamo per questa prestazione ma niente sconforto. Dobbiamo chiedere scusa ai nostri tifosi. Oggi abbiamo chiuso il cerchio, dopo la partita di andata. In questi tre mesi abbiamo fatto una lunga rincorsa e accarezzato il sogno di entrare in Champions. Ora c'è il dramma di poter restare fuori dall'Europa. Conosciamo il percorso che stiamo facendo, non possiamo deprimersi. E' una squadra giovane e sappiamo dove intervenire per essere competitivi in modo importante l'anno prossimo. Sanzioni Uefa? Purtroppo le subiamo ma non riguardano la nostra gestione. Siamo pronti anche alle sanzioni. E abbiamo le idee chiare anche se ci saranno problemi con la Uefa. Lavoriamo per completare questa squadra. Suso via? Molte volte parlate di Suso e Donnarumma. Abbiamo giocatori che interessano ad altre squadra ma non è detto che dobbiamo venderlo. Aspettiamo di vedere cosa dirà la Uefa. Ma noi abbiamo le idee chiare su cosa fare. Dopo la sconfitta di questa sera dobbiamo fare mea culpa e seguire il lavoro di Gattuso. Non abbiamo il Messi della situazione, dobbiamo giocare di squadra. Noi abbiamo fatto un mercato di giovani e sapevamo che con i giovani i risultati potevano essere altalenanti. Per noi questa è la strada giusta: creare una base solida con giovane e giocatori forti e poi puntellare la squadra mercato dopo mercato".



Questo pagliaccio deve chiedere scusa per la stagione non per la sconfitta di stasera

troppo facile fare il "passiamo alle cose formali show" ad agosto e adesso dire che siamo sulla strada giusta sapevamo che i risultati potevano essere altalenanti


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> ecco cosa c entra:
> biglia giocatore rotto ( gamba sx muscolarmente ormai andata) da 10 partite per anno . lo sanno tutti ma il nostro ds dorme. non posso scrivere quanto riferitomi da un giocatore della Lazio successivamente alla cessione de sto cadavere.....
> calhanoglu fermo 6 mesi e i turchi raramente sanno giocare al calcio
> silva non lo conoscono neanche in portogallo
> ...



Tutto sto veleno adesso ma quando abbiamo vinto 5 partite di fila , preso lo slot nella finale di Coppa e battuta la Roma, stavamo a festeggiare nei festini... Ora tutti pronti a spalare m... Come al solito... io do Fiducia a Mirabelli per un altro mercato se l'anno prossimo non entriamo in Champions allora è giusto l'esonero. Io sono più incazzato con la squadra e non con Lui oggi è venuta meno la testa è tutta una questione mentale e probabilmente anche fisico.


----------



## luigi61 (22 Aprile 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questo pagliaccio deve chiedere scusa per la stagione non per la sconfitta di stasera
> 
> troppo facile fare il "passiamo alle cose formali show" ad agosto e adesso dire che siamo sulla strada giusta sapevamo che i risultati potevano essere altalenanti



I pagliacci che devono chiedere scusa purtroppo sono più di 1.. .ne aggiungerei altri 2 , Gattuso escluso perche rimane un uomo che aldilà di tutto stimo e stimero sempre


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Aprile 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> I pagliacci che devono chiedere scusa purtroppo sono più di 1.. .ne aggiungerei altri 2 , Gattuso escluso perche rimane un uomo che aldilà di tutto stimo e stimero sempre



io qua parlo di lui perché la dichiarazione è la sua... vale lo stesso per gli altri


----------



## 1972 (22 Aprile 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Tutto sto veleno adesso ma quando abbiamo vinto 5 partite di fila , preso lo slot nella finale di Coppa e battuta la Roma, stavamo a festeggiare nei festini... Ora tutti pronti a spalare m... Come al solito... io do Fiducia a Mirabelli per un altro mercato se l'anno prossimo non entriamo in Champions allora è giusto l'esonero. Io sono più incazzato con la squadra e non con Lui oggi è venuto meno la testa.



io non ho mai festeggiato amico mio perche' consapevole di tifare una squadra partecipata da pippe.. ti devi convincere che siamo in mano a dei dilettanti e le loro esperienze lavorative parlano chiaro...........


----------



## Teddy (22 Aprile 2018)

"Sono cose che succedono" [Cit.]


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ha ragione Mirabelli!!su sta base e sufficiente cedere Donnarumma e Suso e inserire Ki Strinic Reina e l'altro suo pallino Baselli et voilà il gioco è fatto , siamo a posto



Ma tu credi veramente quello che dice Tutto sport e calciomercato.it??


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2018)

> io non ho mai festeggiato amico mio perche' consapevole di tifare una squadra partecipata da pippe.. ti devi convincere che siamo in mano a dei dilettanti e le loro esperienze lavorative parlano chiaro..........


Se sei più bravo te manda il tuo curriculum, io sono ancora fiducioso che il prossimo anno ci divertiamo  questo lo considero come transitorio.


----------



## luigi61 (22 Aprile 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma tu credi veramente quello che dice Tutto sport e calciomercato.it??



Reina e Strinic sono affari conclusi per molti addetti ai lavori non solo per tutto sport a cui non do il minimo credito; poi magari faranno panchina anche se su pippa Reina dubito fortemente che sia per la panchina.....vedremo gli altri acquisti ma dalle dichiarazioni uffiviali non mi pare di potersi aspettare chissà cosa. ....


----------



## 1972 (22 Aprile 2018)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Se sei più bravo te manda il tuo curriculum, io sono ancora fiducioso che il prossimo anno ci divertiamo  questo lo considero come transitorio.



empoli-acri-rossanese-fortitudo cosenza-ternana-sfinter-sunderland. con questo curriculum nella azienda nella quale lavoro che, per dimensioni e prestigio puo' essere paragonata all AC Milan, non te fanno entra' manco dalla porta de servizio.....


----------



## Moffus98 (22 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Premium e Sky:"Bisogna chiedere scusa per questa sconfitta. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di diverso stasera ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. La stagione? Sapevamo che non potevamo fare tutto in un mercato. Quando cambi tanti giocatori, sono cose che succedono. Ci vergogniamo per questa prestazione ma niente sconforto. Dobbiamo chiedere scusa ai nostri tifosi. Oggi abbiamo chiuso il cerchio, dopo la partita di andata. In questi tre mesi abbiamo fatto una lunga rincorsa e accarezzato il sogno di entrare in Champions. Ora c'è il dramma di poter restare fuori dall'Europa. Conosciamo il percorso che stiamo facendo, non possiamo deprimersi. E' una squadra giovane e sappiamo dove intervenire per essere competitivi in modo importante l'anno prossimo. Sanzioni Uefa? Purtroppo le subiamo ma non riguardano la nostra gestione. Siamo pronti anche alle sanzioni. E abbiamo le idee chiare anche se ci saranno problemi con la Uefa. Lavoriamo per completare questa squadra. Suso via? Molte volte parlate di Suso e Donnarumma. Abbiamo giocatori che interessano ad altre squadra ma non è detto che dobbiamo venderlo. Aspettiamo di vedere cosa dirà la Uefa. Ma noi abbiamo le idee chiare su cosa fare. Dopo la sconfitta di questa sera dobbiamo fare mea culpa e seguire il lavoro di Gattuso. Non abbiamo il Messi della situazione, dobbiamo giocare di squadra. Noi abbiamo fatto un mercato di giovani e sapevamo che con i giovani i risultati potevano essere altalenanti. Per noi questa è la strada giusta: creare una base solida con giovane e giocatori forti e poi puntellare la squadra mercato dopo mercato".



Mah, certo che per dire che l'anno prossimo faremo operazioni per competere in maniera importante vuol dire che prenderemo finalmente l'attaccante top player tipo Aubameyang e almeno un'altro top player a centrocampo tipo Vidal, poi altri 2 giocatori tipo Mandzukic e Wilshere. Ma dubito che faremo questa tipologia di acquisti.


----------



## bmb (22 Aprile 2018)

Le sanzioni Uefa saranno anche colpa della vecchia gestione, ma la cravatta gialla con 230 milioni ti portava in CL senza batter ciglio.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Premium e Sky:"Bisogna chiedere scusa per questa sconfitta. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di diverso stasera ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. La stagione? Sapevamo che non potevamo fare tutto in un mercato. Quando cambi tanti giocatori, sono cose che succedono. Ci vergogniamo per questa prestazione ma niente sconforto. Dobbiamo chiedere scusa ai nostri tifosi. Oggi abbiamo chiuso il cerchio, dopo la partita di andata. In questi tre mesi abbiamo fatto una lunga rincorsa e accarezzato il sogno di entrare in Champions. Ora c'è il dramma di poter restare fuori dall'Europa. Conosciamo il percorso che stiamo facendo, non possiamo deprimersi. E' una squadra giovane e sappiamo dove intervenire per essere competitivi in modo importante l'anno prossimo. Sanzioni Uefa? Purtroppo le subiamo ma non riguardano la nostra gestione. Siamo pronti anche alle sanzioni. E abbiamo le idee chiare anche se ci saranno problemi con la Uefa. Lavoriamo per completare questa squadra. Suso via? Molte volte parlate di Suso e Donnarumma. Abbiamo giocatori che interessano ad altre squadra ma non è detto che dobbiamo venderlo. Aspettiamo di vedere cosa dirà la Uefa. Ma noi abbiamo le idee chiare su cosa fare. Dopo la sconfitta di questa sera dobbiamo fare mea culpa e seguire il lavoro di Gattuso. Non abbiamo il Messi della situazione, dobbiamo giocare di squadra. Noi abbiamo fatto un mercato di giovani e sapevamo che con i giovani i risultati potevano essere altalenanti. Per noi questa è la strada giusta: creare una base solida con giovane e giocatori forti e poi puntellare la squadra mercato dopo mercato".





Garrincha ha scritto:


> La base



Ma sì, "tranquilli regà, ce stà 'a bbbase"


----------



## Davidoff (22 Aprile 2018)

> Ma sì, "tranquilli regà, ce stà 'a bbbase"



Fantastico sto mantra. La base per stare a metà classifica c'è, la base per competere in alto no di certo. Poi voglio vedere come migliorare significativamente la squadra se sei costretto a vendere i migliori per ripianare il bilancio e non puoi permetterti di dare stipendi ultramilionari ai pochi campioni che verrebbero anche senza Champions. Oltretutto con un DS incapace pure nell'abc della costruzione di una squadra.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Premium e Sky:"Bisogna chiedere scusa per questa sconfitta. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di diverso stasera ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. La stagione? Sapevamo che non potevamo fare tutto in un mercato. Quando cambi tanti giocatori, sono cose che succedono. Ci vergogniamo per questa prestazione ma niente sconforto. Dobbiamo chiedere scusa ai nostri tifosi. Oggi abbiamo chiuso il cerchio, dopo la partita di andata. In questi tre mesi abbiamo fatto una lunga rincorsa e accarezzato il sogno di entrare in Champions. Ora c'è il dramma di poter restare fuori dall'Europa. Conosciamo il percorso che stiamo facendo, non possiamo deprimersi. E' una squadra giovane e sappiamo dove intervenire per essere competitivi in modo importante l'anno prossimo. Sanzioni Uefa? Purtroppo le subiamo ma non riguardano la nostra gestione. Siamo pronti anche alle sanzioni. E abbiamo le idee chiare anche se ci saranno problemi con la Uefa. Lavoriamo per completare questa squadra. Suso via? Molte volte parlate di Suso e Donnarumma. Abbiamo giocatori che interessano ad altre squadra ma non è detto che dobbiamo venderlo. Aspettiamo di vedere cosa dirà la Uefa. Ma noi abbiamo le idee chiare su cosa fare. Dopo la sconfitta di questa sera dobbiamo fare mea culpa e seguire il lavoro di Gattuso. Non abbiamo il Messi della situazione, dobbiamo giocare di squadra. Noi abbiamo fatto un mercato di giovani e sapevamo che con i giovani i risultati potevano essere altalenanti. Per noi questa è la strada giusta: creare una base solida con giovane e giocatori forti e poi puntellare la squadra mercato dopo mercato".





Davidoff ha scritto:


> Fantastico sto mantra. La base per stare a metà classifica c'è, la base per competere in alto no di certo. Poi voglio vedere come migliorare significativamente la squadra se sei costretto a vendere i migliori per ripianare il bilancio e non puoi permetterti di dare stipendi ultramilionari ai pochi campioni che verrebbero anche senza Champions. Oltretutto con un DS incapace pure nell'abc della costruzione di una squadra.



Candidato al premio mantra del 2018 insieme ad "Anche Marotta è arrivato settimo" e "Partivamo dalle macerie"


----------



## Zenos (22 Aprile 2018)

Ha messo subito le mani avanti parlando degli acquisti per la prossima stagione...un ammissione di colpa per aver fatto collezione di cagat quest'anno.
Ogni giorno con Mirabelli Ds è un giorno perso per l'AC Milan.


----------



## Djici (22 Aprile 2018)

Sono cose che succedono... santo dio cose che succedono...
Spendere 240 mln e fare peggio di prima... e una cosa senza precedenti anche perché le romane hanno ceduto i loro migliori giocatori e l'Inter ha preso giocatori in prestito.
Ok per Juventus e Napoli. Ma non arrivare nemmeno 3 o 4 dimostra tutta la tua incompetenza.
Una rosa costruita male. Per nessun modulo. Con caratteristiche completamente sbagliate...

Una vergogna senza fine.


----------



## bmb (22 Aprile 2018)

Chiedi scusa poi vendi Suso e Donnarumma. Coerente.


----------



## Sotiris (22 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Premium e Sky:"Bisogna chiedere scusa per questa sconfitta. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di diverso stasera ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. La stagione? Sapevamo che non potevamo fare tutto in un mercato. Quando cambi tanti giocatori, sono cose che succedono. Ci vergogniamo per questa prestazione ma niente sconforto. Dobbiamo chiedere scusa ai nostri tifosi. Oggi abbiamo chiuso il cerchio, dopo la partita di andata. In questi tre mesi abbiamo fatto una lunga rincorsa e accarezzato il sogno di entrare in Champions. Ora c'è il dramma di poter restare fuori dall'Europa. Conosciamo il percorso che stiamo facendo, non possiamo deprimersi. E' una squadra giovane e sappiamo dove intervenire per essere competitivi in modo importante l'anno prossimo. Sanzioni Uefa? Purtroppo le subiamo ma non riguardano la nostra gestione. Siamo pronti anche alle sanzioni. E abbiamo le idee chiare anche se ci saranno problemi con la Uefa. Lavoriamo per completare questa squadra. Suso via? Molte volte parlate di Suso e Donnarumma. Abbiamo giocatori che interessano ad altre squadra ma non è detto che dobbiamo venderlo. Aspettiamo di vedere cosa dirà la Uefa. Ma noi abbiamo le idee chiare su cosa fare. Dopo la sconfitta di questa sera dobbiamo fare mea culpa e seguire il lavoro di Gattuso. Non abbiamo il Messi della situazione, dobbiamo giocare di squadra. Noi abbiamo fatto un mercato di giovani e sapevamo che con i giovani i risultati potevano essere altalenanti. Per noi questa è la strada giusta: creare una base solida con giovane e giocatori forti e poi puntellare la squadra mercato dopo mercato".



Gli fa onore che ci metta la faccia senza scusanti ma non dimentico, cosa che ho sempre criticato, quando faceva il fenomeno tra fine agosto e inizio settembre con interviste plurime autoesaltanti.


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2018)

Ringrazio di esser stato al compleanno di un mio caro amico e non aver assistito a questo scempio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2018)

Meno pagliacciate tipo l'APACF show e più attenzione alle lacune di questa rosa; lo prenderei ancora a schiaffi soltanto per la faccia di bronzo con cui si presentò all'APACF per dire che fossimo a posto numericamente.


----------



## de sica (22 Aprile 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Le sanzioni Uefa saranno anche colpa della vecchia gestione, *ma la cravatta gialla con 230 milioni ti portava in CL senza batter ciglio.*



Si certo. Con pavoletti, giaccherini e laxalt


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2018)

Incompetente, vai via.


----------



## Zenos (22 Aprile 2018)

Cravatta gialla dell'ultimo quinquennio con 150 milioni prese Romagnoli,Bertolacci,Gomez,L.Adriano e Bacca, voleva strapagare kondogbia e j. Martinez...

Mirabelli è riuscito a fare anche peggio,per cui 2 elementi che oggi vorrei lontano dal mio Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Premium e Sky:"Bisogna chiedere scusa per questa sconfitta. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di diverso stasera ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. La stagione? Sapevamo che non potevamo fare tutto in un mercato. Quando cambi tanti giocatori, sono cose che succedono. Ci vergogniamo per questa prestazione ma niente sconforto. Dobbiamo chiedere scusa ai nostri tifosi. Oggi abbiamo chiuso il cerchio, dopo la partita di andata. In questi tre mesi abbiamo fatto una lunga rincorsa e accarezzato il sogno di entrare in Champions. Ora c'è il dramma di poter restare fuori dall'Europa. Conosciamo il percorso che stiamo facendo, non possiamo deprimersi. E' una squadra giovane e sappiamo dove intervenire per essere competitivi in modo importante l'anno prossimo. Sanzioni Uefa? Purtroppo le subiamo ma non riguardano la nostra gestione. Siamo pronti anche alle sanzioni. E abbiamo le idee chiare anche se ci saranno problemi con la Uefa. Lavoriamo per completare questa squadra. Suso via? Molte volte parlate di Suso e Donnarumma. Abbiamo giocatori che interessano ad altre squadra ma non è detto che dobbiamo venderlo. Aspettiamo di vedere cosa dirà la Uefa. Ma noi abbiamo le idee chiare su cosa fare. Dopo la sconfitta di questa sera dobbiamo fare mea culpa e seguire il lavoro di Gattuso. Non abbiamo il Messi della situazione, dobbiamo giocare di squadra. Noi abbiamo fatto un mercato di giovani e sapevamo che con i giovani i risultati potevano essere altalenanti. Per noi questa è la strada giusta: creare una base solida con giovane e giocatori forti e poi puntellare la squadra mercato dopo mercato".



Esattamente qual'è la differenza tra questo e Galliani? Si probabilmente Galliani non si sarebbe presentato ed avrebbe preso l'uscita di sicurezza per scappare da San Siro. Ma Mirabelli che si presente alle telecamere con scuse dietro scuse senza dire nemmeno "Colpa anche mia". Niente solo scuse solo mercato giovani abbiamo giovani non potevamo fare tutti in un una sessione non abbiamo Messi

Che vergogna vergogna sei una vergogna


----------



## Pivellino (22 Aprile 2018)

Il Milan è morto tanti anni fa, morto nelle idee, nelle capacità, nelle attenzioni di una proprietà in preda a disarmo senile. 
Non mi sono mai aspettato che il nano vendesse a qualcuno di affidabile che potesse ripercorrerne i fasti.

La mia disaffezione è attualmente a 360 gradi e nelle vene mi scorrono i brividi a pensare alla recente sentenza di condanna del fondatore di forza Italia ex braccio destro del nostro beneamato presidente.
Vero è che pure i narcos ai tempi di Pablo Escobar avevano le loro squadre di calcio...
Fatico a fregiarmi con orgoglio dei vecchi successi, ottenuti con la gestione Berlusconi che oggi si sa è un mentitore, piazzista, riciclatore dei soldi della mafia.
Come un bambino che vede il proprio giocattolo profanato lo maledico e mi chiedo, quando dovrò ancora attendere la sua definitiva uscita di scena? Si, lo voglio fuori dalle sorti di questo Paese, non mi basta il Milan.

Mirabelli è solo una persona di fronte a qualcosa di più grande di lui, non ha le capacità, l'aplomb, il peso, non può incidere.
Qualsiasi cosa farà la sbaglierà, sempre e di più.

Siamo stati venduti a dei piazzisti che hanno dato in mano la cosa Milan al solo ******* che non si è reso conto di dove era finito, a pilotare un missile atomico destinato a schiantarsi. 
Il quale ******* ne ha chiamato un altro. Ancora più *******.

E come si dice, questo è talmente ******* che alle olimpiadi dei ******* arriverebbe secondo.
Proprio perché è il più ******* di tutti.


----------



## AllanX (22 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Premium e Sky:"Bisogna chiedere scusa per questa sconfitta. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di diverso stasera ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. La stagione? Sapevamo che non potevamo fare tutto in un mercato. Quando cambi tanti giocatori, sono cose che succedono. Ci vergogniamo per questa prestazione ma niente sconforto. Dobbiamo chiedere scusa ai nostri tifosi. Oggi abbiamo chiuso il cerchio, dopo la partita di andata. In questi tre mesi abbiamo fatto una lunga rincorsa e accarezzato il sogno di entrare in Champions. Ora c'è il dramma di poter restare fuori dall'Europa. Conosciamo il percorso che stiamo facendo, non possiamo deprimersi. E' una squadra giovane e sappiamo dove intervenire per essere competitivi in modo importante l'anno prossimo. Sanzioni Uefa? Purtroppo le subiamo ma non riguardano la nostra gestione. Siamo pronti anche alle sanzioni. E abbiamo le idee chiare anche se ci saranno problemi con la Uefa. Lavoriamo per completare questa squadra. Suso via? Molte volte parlate di Suso e Donnarumma. Abbiamo giocatori che interessano ad altre squadra ma non è detto che dobbiamo venderlo. Aspettiamo di vedere cosa dirà la Uefa. Ma noi abbiamo le idee chiare su cosa fare. Dopo la sconfitta di questa sera dobbiamo fare mea culpa e seguire il lavoro di Gattuso. Non abbiamo il Messi della situazione, dobbiamo giocare di squadra. Noi abbiamo fatto un mercato di giovani e sapevamo che con i giovani i risultati potevano essere altalenanti. Per noi questa è la strada giusta: creare una base solida con giovane e giocatori forti e poi puntellare la squadra mercato dopo mercato".



Patetico.
Scuse che non servono a nulla se non a svilire ancora di più l'ambiente.
Invece di fare i piagnoni, disperarsi e accampare scuse strampalate lui e Gattuso farebbero meglio a garantirci che una cosa del genere non si ripeterà mai piú pena dimissioni in blocco e pedate nel sedere a quelle amebe senza un briciolo di carattere dei calciatori.
Dichiarazioni del genere sono da interista.
Se vuole ancora piangere, trovare scuse e lamentarsi ha sbagliato posto, che se ne torni pure all'Inter insieme a chi lo ha scelto fregandosene completamente dell'abilità, dell'esperienza e delle competenze ma solo per l'amicizia sfigata che li lega.
Patetico.


----------



## Djici (22 Aprile 2018)

A me una cosa da fastidio nelle sue dichiarazioni.
Dice "chiediamo", nascondendosi nel mucchio.

Avrebbe dovuto dire : "CHIEDO SCUSA".
Si perche gran parte della colpa e proprio sua.
E lui che ha creato una squadra con caratteristiche atletiche e tecniche da salvezza.
E lui che e il responsabile della scelta di allenatori e che passa la giornata a Milanello, guardando allenamenti e mangiando con la squadra.
Che non mi si venga a dire che non sapeva di come mangiavano i giocatori o di come si allenavano.

Il "chiediamo scusa" lo potevano mettere nel solito editoriale completamente vuoto... 

Che abbia la decenza di prendersi le SUE responsabilita.


----------



## Milanlove (22 Aprile 2018)

Ridicolissimo.

Delle tue scuse credo che nessun tifoso milanista al mondo saprebbe farsene qualcosa.

Dimettiti e libera il Milan dalla tua presenza provinciale e dilettantistica. Ci sono tanti club in serie C che han bisogno di un DS, proponiti e vattene via da Milano.


----------



## luigi61 (22 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> A me una cosa da fastidio nelle sue dichiarazioni.
> Dice "chiediamo", nascondendosi nel mucchio.
> 
> Avrebbe dovuto dire : "CHIEDO SCUSA".
> ...



D'accordo fino ad un certo punto!! Chi lo ha chiamato come prima mossa manageriale pure vantandosene ? Chi dovrebbe controllare il suo operato e successivamente valutarne i risultati? Ci sono GROSSE responsabilità anche di Fassone, troppo semplicistico scaricare solo sul pur incompetente Mirabelli


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Aprile 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Gli fa onore che ci metta la faccia senza scusanti ma non dimentico, cosa che ho sempre criticato, quando faceva il fenomeno tra fine agosto e inizio settembre con interviste plurime autoesaltanti.



Dimentichi il famoso: "mi dispiace per l'arsenal...." 

Appena c'era aria di miglioramento subito la cresta aveva alzato invece di volare basso


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2018)

Questo qui farà la fine di Baldini.. al Totocoso spese 150 tra cessione di Bale e budget per prendere una quantità di bidone (Eriksen a parte). Infatti non è durato


----------



## Djici (22 Aprile 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> D'accordo fino ad un certo punto!! Chi lo ha chiamato come prima mossa manageriale pure vantandosene ? Chi dovrebbe controllare il suo operato e successivamente valutarne i risultati? Ci sono GROSSE responsabilità anche di Fassone, troppo semplicistico scaricare solo sul pur incompetente Mirabelli



Sicuramente hai ragione.
Portare l'amichetto che non ha esperienza e stata una mossa folle e sono daccordo.
Semplicemente stavo nel suo Topic e così ho fatto notare come fosse inadeguato.
In quello di Fassone direi la stessa cosa su Fassone.
Ma si può pure continuare la catena di comandamento... scegliere Fassone mandato via dalle big non mi sembra una grandissima mossa... vero caro Yonghong Li?


----------



## luigi61 (22 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Sicuramente hai ragione.
> Portare l'amichetto che non ha esperienza e stata una mossa folle e sono daccordo.
> Semplicemente stavo nel suo Topic e così ho fatto notare come fosse inadeguato.
> In quello di Fassone direi la stessa cosa su Fassone.
> Ma si può pure continuare la catena di comandamento... scegliere Fassone mandato via dalle big non mi sembra una grandissima mossa... vero caro Yonghong Li?



Giustissimo e alzando ancora il tiro scegliere, ma qui probabilmente entrano in gioco fattori oscuri e a noi ignoti, di vendere a questo Mr x sconosciuto è stata la massima follia; ora se gente come Maldini si è tenuta alla larga da questo fantomatico progetto un motivo ci sarà; io mi fido di Paolo non certo di Fassone e ancora meno di Mirabelli


----------



## Zenos (22 Aprile 2018)

Sarebbe bastato un "ho sbagliato tutto,mi dimetto".


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Aprile 2018)

Ero arrabbiatissimo per il sorpasso dell'Atalanta, ma ora che ho letto che Mirabelli ha chiesto scusa sono più tranquillo. Adesso ci manca solo che Fassone ci metta la faccia, e poi possiamo concludere in bellezza la stagione come si avessimo vinto lo Scudetto.


----------



## fra29 (22 Aprile 2018)

Se questo avesse ancora soldi da spendere andrebbe a prendere-
Belotti 60
Baselli 10
El Sharaawy 20
Depay 40


----------



## PM3 (22 Aprile 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Giustissimo e alzando ancora il tiro scegliere, ma qui probabilmente entrano in gioco fattori oscuri e a noi ignoti, di vendere a questo Mr x sconosciuto è stata la massima follia; ora se gente come Maldini si è tenuta alla larga da questo fantomatico progetto un motivo ci sarà; io mi fido di Paolo non certo di Fassone e ancora meno di Mirabelli



Vi ricordo che se non c'era Fassone eravamo ancora sotto Berlusconi...
Maldini non ha accettato perché voleva fare il DS, non l'uomo immagine alla Abbiati.


----------



## luigi61 (22 Aprile 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo che se non c'era Fassone eravamo ancora sotto Berlusconi...
> Maldini non ha accettato perché voleva fare il DS, non l'uomo immagine alla Abbiati.



Purtroppo ad oggi i risultati e le prospettive sono scoraggianti; ricordo che la nuova proprietà ha promesso di riportare il Milan ai massimi vertici nel più breve tempo possibile e comunque max 2-3 anni; il 1 e andato e se si continua così resteremo pure, a differenza dello scorso anno con Berlusconi e dopo oltre 200 mln spesi (male), pure fuori dall'Uefa!!! Per l'anno prossimo siamo al 'non entra nessuno se non esce nessuno' già presi Pippa Reina e Strinic etc etc mi pare che le prospettive non siano proprio rosee nonostante il massiccio investimento iniziale; qualcuno dovrà pur rendere conto...


----------



## Djici (22 Aprile 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo che se non c'era Fassone eravamo ancora sotto Berlusconi...
> Maldini non ha accettato perché voleva fare il DS, non l'uomo immagine alla Abbiati.



Non e grazie a Fassone che non siamo piu sotto Berlusconi... ma grazie a Yonghong Li.
E avrebbe pure potuto scegliere un AD diverso da Fassone. Tutto qui.
Nessuno sta chiedendo il ritorno di B&G.

Ma non e che se prima dovevamo mangiare sterco di cane allora ora ci possiamo pure accontentare di mangiare sterco umano.

Nessuno e immune alle critiche, e quelli che erano presenti prima non possono diventare scuse per quelli che abbiamo ora... sopratutto quando succede la stagione che stiamo facendo dopo avere spesso 240 mln.


----------



## Zenos (22 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non e grazie a Fassone che non siamo piu sotto Berlusconi... ma grazie a Yonghong Li.
> E avrebbe pure potuto scegliere un AD diverso da Fassone. Tutto qui.
> Nessuno sta chiedendo il ritorno di B&G.
> 
> ...



Applausi.


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2018)

Qui invece di guardare avanti ancora stanno a pensare a Kakà...


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qui invece di guardare avanti ancora stanno a pensare a Kakà...



.


----------



## Teddy (23 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non e grazie a Fassone che non siamo piu sotto Berlusconi... ma grazie a Yonghong Li.
> E avrebbe pure potuto scegliere un AD diverso da Fassone. Tutto qui.
> Nessuno sta chiedendo il ritorno di B&G.
> 
> ...



Quotone


----------



## alcyppa (23 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non e grazie a Fassone che non siamo piu sotto Berlusconi... ma grazie a Yonghong Li.
> E avrebbe pure potuto scegliere un AD diverso da Fassone. Tutto qui.
> Nessuno sta chiedendo il ritorno di B&G.
> 
> ...



Impeccabile


----------



## PM3 (23 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non e grazie a Fassone che non siamo piu sotto Berlusconi... ma grazie a Yonghong Li.
> E avrebbe pure potuto scegliere un AD diverso da Fassone. Tutto qui.
> Nessuno sta chiedendo il ritorno di B&G.
> 
> ...


Vedo che dimentichi che senza Fassone stava saltando tutto. Vatti a rileggere la storia del passaggio di proprietà. 
E' un progetto pluriennale. Hanno un contratto di due anni, se non sbaglio, vediamo cosa fanno e si giudica alla fine. 
Per ora è logico non siano arrivati alla sufficienza. Però ripeto, i lavori non sono ultimati. A lavori ultimati, ovvero alla fine del prossimo mercato tireremo le somme.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Aprile 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non e grazie a Fassone che non siamo piu sotto Berlusconi... ma grazie a Yonghong Li.
> E avrebbe pure potuto scegliere un AD diverso da Fassone. Tutto qui.
> Nessuno sta chiedendo il ritorno di B&G.
> 
> ...



Stagione negativa, che può essere salvata in corner solo se vinciamo la coppa italia battendo la Juve..

La speranza è che l'anno prossimo cambi tutto

Va anche detto che non sarà semplice ne scontato ricreare una certa mentalità...purtroppo non tutti sanno "come si vince"...e questa proprietà pare non saperlo..

Nel caso comunque dovesse andare via Mirabelli spero davvero si dia una chance vera a Maldini


----------



## Black (23 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mirabelli a Premium e Sky:"Bisogna chiedere scusa per questa sconfitta. Dovevamo fare qualcosa di diverso stasera ma dobbiamo guardare avanti. La stagione? Sapevamo che non potevamo fare tutto in un mercato. Quando cambi tanti giocatori, sono cose che succedono. Ci vergogniamo per questa prestazione ma niente sconforto. Dobbiamo chiedere scusa ai nostri tifosi. Oggi abbiamo chiuso il cerchio, dopo la partita di andata. In questi tre mesi abbiamo fatto una lunga rincorsa e accarezzato il sogno di entrare in Champions. Ora c'è il dramma di poter restare fuori dall'Europa. Conosciamo il percorso che stiamo facendo, non possiamo deprimersi. E' una squadra giovane e sappiamo dove intervenire per essere competitivi in modo importante l'anno prossimo. Sanzioni Uefa? Purtroppo le subiamo ma non riguardano la nostra gestione. Siamo pronti anche alle sanzioni. E abbiamo le idee chiare anche se ci saranno problemi con la Uefa. Lavoriamo per completare questa squadra. Suso via? Molte volte parlate di Suso e Donnarumma. Abbiamo giocatori che interessano ad altre squadra ma non è detto che dobbiamo venderlo. Aspettiamo di vedere cosa dirà la Uefa. Ma noi abbiamo le idee chiare su cosa fare. Dopo la sconfitta di questa sera dobbiamo fare mea culpa e seguire il lavoro di Gattuso. Non abbiamo il Messi della situazione, dobbiamo giocare di squadra. Noi abbiamo fatto un mercato di giovani e sapevamo che con i giovani i risultati potevano essere altalenanti. Per noi questa è la strada giusta: creare una base solida con giovane e giocatori forti e poi puntellare la squadra mercato dopo mercato".



non devi chiedere scusa per la sconfitta, ma per gli acquisti sbagliati. Su tutti Kalinic e Silva. Se non andiamo nemmeno in EL dopo aver speso oltre 200M, nonostante le macerie lasciate dalla proprietà precedente, ti devi dimettere


----------



## 666psycho (24 Aprile 2018)

Certi commenti sono assurdi e incomprensibili... meritate galliani tutta la vita...mirabelli avrà commesso qualche errore ma qui si esagera...


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Certi commenti sono assurdi e incomprensibili... meritate galliani tutta la vita...mirabelli avrà commesso qualche errore ma qui si esagera...



Qualche errore?qualche? Ha sbagliato praticamente tutto. Poi non è che se prima mangiavamo sterco di cane ora ci dobbiamo accontentare dello sterco d uomo eh.


----------

